# Why does your Pxx Pxx look like that?



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

fleas, heat rash, irritation from some grass, plant, etc, puppy impetigo - I don't think there are rules about puppy porn - maybe you'd better post pics - one of the more experienced people has probably seen it before. If he does not lick it, you can try treating with benadryl cream.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

sarahmurphy said:


> - I don't think there are rules about puppy porn


Giggle
Poor boy in his crate as almost midnight so best not bring him out for an up close and personal picture!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

forgot about the time difference - try in the morning.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Bug gets 'diaper rash' It get HOT here, and I'm selfish and like his long hair. We have a routine now (and have made an interesting discovery at the same time). I don't know how appropriate it is to use human products on a poodle, but, since Bug thinks he's people, I don't see a problem with it. 
Like I said, it gets HOT here. I have a bit of an obssesion with mint and menthol. When working with the livestock, I use that medicatd menthol body powder to help feel cooler. When I first noticed Bug getting either a heat rash or maybe it was ant bites, I put that on his um, crotch area - just the skin, not the 'lipstick.' He liked it so much that now if I ask him if he wants his bum powdered - he jumps up on the (black cloth) couch and rolls over. I liberally powder his 'diaper' area and he happily goes his way. I now powder his arm pits, too as they get that heat rash also. 

I stumbled across something interesting. I had been mowing and took a break. I used the menthol powder, my DD did not. We were sitting side by side and the biting bugs and mosquitos were torturing her, but not me and Bug. I guess little vampire beasties don't like that minty/menthol smell. It may not be as effective as bug sprays, but I'm thinking a whole lot safer. And, I love the smell and feel of it. 

I think I'll start buying it by the caseload now. lol

Oh, it cleared his little rash right up, too.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Its the best picture I can take. It's not v clear as the red dots are very visible to the eye. 

Hope I dont get barred from the forum. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

How did you make out with this? My boy spoo licks his under belly area allot and there is allot of red spots. His skin is quite warm there. At first I thought they were mosquito and black fly bites and I checked him thoroughly for fleas and cant find any. There is even small pimple like bumps and I think when he licks so much he busts them leaving a small scab that looks like a bug bite. Is this similar to what you experienced? If so maybe I should try a powder. Im afraid he will like it.


----------

